# Big earthquake in New Zealand. I hope Dene is OK



## David Zemdegs (Feb 22, 2011)

*Big earthquake in New Zealand. Dene is OK*

Another big earthquake in Christchurch with many dead.
Dont know if power or internet has been cut but really hoping to hear that Dene is OK.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, I do hope Dene is ok. Does anyone else on the forum live near that area?


----------



## dChan (Feb 22, 2011)

I hope Dene is okay, as well. If anyone hears anything, please do let us know.

There's a great resource for anyone looking to check in on any friends or family they may have that could possibly have been affected by the earthquake in Christchurch: http://christchurch-2011.person-finder.appspot.com/ I was going to set up a person file for Dene but, unfortunately, I don't have a good photo of him which I'm sure would help a lot even though I can describe him well enough. Would appreciate it if someone with a proper photo of Dene could set that up.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 22, 2011)

This is the best photo of Dene I know of: http://i.imgur.com/UtsvP.png though I am not sure if anyone else would be able to provide better info about Dene's address on the profile, so I haven't filled it out.


----------



## Sean Y (Feb 22, 2011)

Great to here of support from people out side of New Zealand. I have been watching the news all day and unfortunitly it is looking very bad for the city mostley the CBD,but just heard from my brother who is in Christchurch he said most people have recovered now and are in areas with support. my heart goes out to every one down there. R.I.P all 65 deaths so far, and i truly hopping to all still stranded can get out. Kia kaha christchurch kia kaha.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 22, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Yes, I do hope Dene is ok. Does anyone else on the forum live near that area?


 
Anson Lin lives in Christchurch, also.

So do a few old friends of mine also..

Dam!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 22, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> i lost my nintendo ds cuz of that quake


 
No disrespect man, but a DS is the least of peoples worries at the moment. People have lost lives. A little insensitive in my opinion.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 22, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> This is the best photo of Dene I know of: http://i.imgur.com/UtsvP.png though I am not sure if anyone else would be able to provide better info about Dene's address on the profile, so I haven't filled it out.


 Very handsome. Also looks like OutbackZack in a way. Hope he's well.


Jedi5412 said:


> i lost my nintendo ds cuz of that quake


 Dene>Your Nintendo DS


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 22, 2011)

Dene>Your Nintendo DS[/QUOTE]

Agreed.


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 22, 2011)

What if his DS was a gift from his Grandmother 2 days before she died from cancer?

WHO"S THE INSENSITIVE ONE NOW????


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 22, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> What if his DS was a gift from his Grandmother 2 days before she died from cancer?
> 
> WHO"S THE INSENSITIVE ONE NOW????


 
You.


----------



## Dene (Feb 22, 2011)

Dene is ok. Lots dead though. Just got power back.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 22, 2011)

THANK GOD!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks heaps for that. We were really worried....


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah Dene, glad to hear you're ok!


----------



## theace (Feb 22, 2011)

That's good. I hope everyone else recovers soon too. R.I.P. Everyone who didn't make it. Condolences to their families and friends...


----------



## David Zemdegs (Feb 22, 2011)

So where were you Dene? And what happened around you and what did you see?
I also read online that someone said Colombo St was completely munted. What does munted mean?


----------



## Dene (Feb 22, 2011)

Yea I had just arrived on campus, my first lecture of the year was to start at 1pm. Just walking through the UC Students Association building when it hit. It was a very big shake, people say it was a bigger shake than the 7.1, probably because it was closer to the city and shallower. 

Then it took me an hour and a half to make what is normally a 10 minute drive.

Lectures cancelled for at least a week XD .

EDIT: "munted" means like "screwed up" or "broken" or whatever. I live just off Colombo Street too, although down this way it wasn't too bad. The city part was probably hit bad. I'm trying to get up to date with things.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh wow, this sounds pretty serious. I'm glad you're okay, Dene!


----------



## joey (Feb 22, 2011)

Dene said:


> I'm trying to get up to date


 
Finally, Dene is dating!


----------



## Meisen (Feb 22, 2011)

To those of you saying people is insensitive, keep in mind that humor can be a coping skill. I laughed when i saw that nintendo comment. Ofcourse i understand that the people that experienced "the shake" first hand, or had loved ones hurt, or worse, have trouble seeing the humor... But i'm quite sure it was ment as a consolation of sorts. However misguided it may feel for some of you.... My thoughts go out to the victims.....


*EDIT* Maybe change the headline to Dene IS ok, instead of I hope Dene is ok? Just a suggestion.....


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Feb 22, 2011)

Dene said:


> Dene is ok. Lots dead though. Just got power back.


 
thank God that you are ok. 
i hope everyone else recovers.

*edit*
good timing is important in telling jokes. peace!


----------



## Rune (Feb 22, 2011)

Will this earthquake be defined as an aftershock or as the main shock?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh look, Dene is ok!


----------



## Stefan (Feb 22, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> THANK GOD!


 
For the earthquake or for the dead people?


----------



## Shortey (Feb 22, 2011)

Stefan said:


> For the earthquake or for the dead people?


 
for the fact that Dene is okay


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 22, 2011)

27 other people on this forum from New Zealand, and ignoring them?:confused:

User Name Reverse Sort Order Join Date Posts
*LukeMayn* Member 04-11-2008 1,090
andrea Member 11-19-2008 1
androSANT Member 11-21-2009 0
angelu1125 Member 03-17-2010 50
AnsonL Member 06-05-2010 128
auhsoj Premium Member 04-23-2008 68
D4vd Member 05-15-2010 51
Inf3rn0 Member 07-12-2009 557
Jedi5412 Member 01-12-2011 16
Jigsaw Member 08-22-2009 8
John Stewart Member 01-24-2010 1
Lorken Member 08-21-2010 128
Luke Robinson Member 2 Weeks Ago 3
malcolm Member 11-18-2007 162
naddy Member 09-30-2010 0
nz_cub3r Member 09-15-2009 1
pain3851 Member 11-22-2007 0
Rorix Member 01-01-2010 50
Sanctus Member 08-21-2009 14
Sean Y Member 07-14-2010 0
SebCube Member 11-10-2009 121
sebykrueger Member 07-12-2010 0
Simkiss93 Member 04-20-2010 6
SixSidedCube Member 06-12-2010 72
suicideducky Member 03-21-2008 0
tx789 Member 09-06-2010 61
zhaohan xiong Member 10-16-2010 2
Results 1 to 27 of 27


----------



## Juju (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm from NZ. It's all good in Wellington. _No good_ in Christchurch.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, I live in Auckland now, but I USED to live in Christchurch, and I know that one of my old friends have perished in the 'quake, so that is why I am not to pleased about the whole 'DS' thing...


----------



## Dene (Feb 22, 2011)

Rune said:


> Will this earthquake be defined as an aftershock or as the main shock?


 
Technically it has been defined as an aftershock. However the fault line is so unstable in this area and there are plenty more big and small ones to come.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Feb 22, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> 27 other people on this forum from New Zealand, and ignoring them?:confused:


 
Ya I'm in Wellington. A few people on my floor came from Christchurch but their families are all ok. Still a really sad day for NZ.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 23, 2011)

i think Anson Lin lives in Christchurch. any info?


----------



## Toad (Feb 23, 2011)

I live in Christchurch but I'm ok! (sorry if this is a little insensitive... Dene will get the humour - trying to cheer him up!)


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 23, 2011)

earthquakes are really freaky, ive been in one.


----------

